
Show HN: Shade – a quick-and-dirty glsl prototyping tool - foxhill
https://github.com/dancrn/shade
======
mahesh_rm
_shader-toy-like fragment shader development assistant tool. blockchain._

Hilarious. I'm going to start doing this.

